# Heyy Im neww to this :)



## Jordan Mummy

_Hell everyone 
Im Rachael im twenty and im engaged and i have a son called jordan marley He is 11 months old 


xxx _​


----------



## happygal

hi and welcome to bnb hun xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB:flower:


----------



## Jordan Mummy

_hey
thank you both _


----------



## Memole

Hi there!
Welcome!


----------



## Jordan Mummy

Memole said:


> Hi there!
> Welcome!

_hey i see your new to welcome  xx​_


----------



## Memole

Jordan Mummy said:


> Memole said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> Welcome!
> 
> _hey i see your new to welcome  xx​_Click to expand...

Yes I am, hehe!
I'm trying to figure out how to change my pic, among other things, LOL!


----------



## vanilarainbow

hello rach x


----------



## Jordan Mummy

Memole said:


> Jordan Mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memole said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> Welcome!
> 
> _hey i see your new to welcome  xx​_Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am, hehe!
> I'm trying to figure out how to change my pic, among other things, LOL!Click to expand...


_ go to your user CP hun then Edit Avatar 
that will change your photo 
xxx​_


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Memole

Thanks a lot Jordan Mummy!


----------



## Jordan Mummy

_thank you everyone 
xx_


----------



## Char&Bump-x

*Welcome :wave:*


----------



## Jordan Mummy

Char&Bump-x said:


> *Welcome :wave:*

thank you
your kids are gawjus xx


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/GramB/Bea and Ted 7 Blinkies and Sayings/thi178868103_48058_4.jpg


----------



## Jordan Mummy

_thank you 
hope your both okay
xx_


----------



## Leanne020807

:hi: welcome


----------



## LunaRose

Hey! Welcome to BnB! Our babies names rhyme .. Jordan Marley & Jayden Charlie :haha: xx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/wel4lt.gif :wave:


----------



## Jordan Mummy

_aw so they do to 
i love your sons name its cute
and hes gawjuss 
xxx_


----------



## LunaRose

Thanks! Your son is cute too, I love his little cheeks! xx


----------



## v2007

Welcome to BnB.

:hi:

V xxxx


----------



## Jordan Mummy

_thank youu v2007 xxx

lunarose
thank youu 
he has we chubby cheekys hehe 
xx_


----------



## amie-leigh

hi welcome to bnb x


----------



## Jordan Mummy

amie-leigh said:


> hi welcome to bnb x


_thank you 
your little in is gawjuss xx_


----------



## FEDup1981

Welcome to BnB! xx


----------



## Kte

Hello :wave: & welcome to B&B :flower:


----------



## Jordan Mummy

_thank you very much 

*FEDup1981* congrats on your pregy
+
*kte* your little girl is stunnin

xx_


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: welcome to B&B


----------



## Jordan Mummy

_thank you lucy your little girl is a cutie 
xxx_


----------



## jenny_wren

welcome aboard :wave:​


----------



## Jordan Mummy

thank youu xx


----------



## Hayley90

welcome to bnb! XX


----------



## Jordan Mummy

_thank you  your little in is a cutie xx_


----------



## Hayley90

thanks :) Thinks he's bigger than he is though haha x


----------



## Jordan Mummy

awww ;) how old is he xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!!! :wave:


----------



## Jordan Mummy

thank you xxx


----------



## kiwimama

hi and welcome :wave: your little boy is very cute!


----------



## Jordan Mummy

thank you your little is in gawjuss xx


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:


----------



## Jordan Mummy

heyyyy xxxx


----------



## Eve

:hi:


----------



## storm4mozza

*hey welcome x*


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: and welcome to BnB


----------



## Jordan Mummy

thank youuu xx


----------



## storm4mozza

*welcome x*


----------



## mandy81

Hi welcome to BnB X


----------



## Jordan Mummy

Thank youu <3 xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

:wave: Hi welcome to BnB!! :D :wave:
xxxx​


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome xx


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/welcome2.gif


----------



## Jordan Mummy

Thank youuu :) xoxo


----------

